# Farrers Coffee Merchant



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone bought coffee from Farrers coffee merchant in Kendal. If so what did you think of the quality?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icnoble said:


> Has anyone bought coffee from Farrersn coffee merchant in Kendal. If so what did you think of the quality?


This is a very old school roaster of beans that runs out of a cafe in Kendal...they roast incredibly dark. Beans they did not have a roast date on the shelf.

I have sampled a coffee from their cafe too and it did not inspire confidence in the product. Milk was scoliding hot and the coffee bitter and no better than I would expect to receive from a high street chain.....

I would be looking at any of the online reputable roasters listed on this forum.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Diplomatically put


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Few of these places around in the north west..this one supplies and trades in a quaint lake district tourist town...leans towards unchallenging and safe coffee ( Costa Nero etc ) people want that but in an old fashioned tea shop setting...thats fine its just most of us on here aspire to make better at home ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OP if your local by all means go and have a look yourself...I think there are better places in the Northwest you could support.... J Atkinson s in lancaster for one....


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is a very old school roaster of beans that runs out of a cafe in Kendal...they roast incredibly dark. Beans they did not have a roast date on the shelf.
> 
> I have sampled a coffee from their cafe too and it did not inspire confidence in the product. Milk was scoliding hot and the coffee bitter and no better than I would expect to receive from a high street chain.....
> 
> I would be looking at any of the online reputable roasters listed on this forum.


I am not surprised by your reply. I bought some of their beans and was not impressed.


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> OP if your local by all means go and have a look yourself...I think there are better places in the Northwest you could support.... J Atkinson s in lancaster for one....


I have tried Atkinsons and yes, they are very good. I think I will start looking at on line suppliers as many of them seem to offer good value for money.


----------

